# Icelandic horses!!



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey guys
i was just wondering if anyone knows anythink about icelandic horses(ponies).








I have always loved thease mighty little ponies and im now considering of maybe getting one.i have done lots of research on them,and i just wanna know what they are like to own train and take care of.if anyone who owns one or a few of them can let me know and help give me some pointers on what to look out for when getting one and how tro take care of them properly
xxxxx


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yea there great ponies, i've been to a clinic with my aunt and saw one, he was so cute nd spunky! Do you have one? 

-chelsea-


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know much about icelandic horses other than there gait is called a tolt but I know that ther are some breeders here in NZ so I will look it up for you. Be back soon!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

www.icelandichorses.co.nz I know that they are not native to NZ but I remember reading a good write up about them in NZ Horse and Pony. hope this is helpful.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

Fanx tumai that website was really helpful..and no i dont have one yet but i really am looking into it..they just seem so cool and i love the fact that i will not ever outgrow them..i mean im not very big anyway which is why i could get red.i just really want to learn about them first before i consider getting one...Chelsea did ypu ride them at all??
xxx


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

there are people that think mike is a icelandic ( I am not totally sure of this.) All I know is that there short but extremly strong! also there gait I have heard is suppose to almost feel like a canter but its not.....it was a girl that I dont belive all the time, so I am not sure of this.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol i fink you might be on about tolt.this gait is soo smooth they do shows about it and they have adults on them holding a pint of beer.and because it is soo smooth they dont spill a drop...has anyone on here ever rode one.i think i might go with a friend from work(stables) on a riding holiday to iceland..she really likes them too..i think it will be fun
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

I have ridden one! Actually more than one.. The icelandichorse is very popular in Norway, so lots of people have them! They can be very stubborn as other coldblood horses, but their gait, tolt is very funny to ride in. It's not like trot, but something similar.. A friend of mine have one, a very strong and cute little pony!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol awww.what is your friends one like to own and ride..does she keep it with other icelandics or does she keep it with other horses and ponies??
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Both actually. My friend have the horse, Goa, with four other icelandic and two dÃ¸la horses (Norwegian breed). When she came from Iceland, she was very shy and square shaped. But we builed her up again, so now she's doing everything. TheyÂ´re not very tall, she's rather small. But with a lot of personality as she has, she's a wonderful horse to own! She don't needs a lot of food either.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

aww she is gorgeouse.they are quite hardy ponies arnt they so dnt they kinda forage for their own food.Is it because they are adapted to living in harsh weathers that she doesnt need feeding much.do you have to keep icelandics as a heard of icelandics or do you think they would be fine with other breeds of horse or pony? 
xxxx


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont think that an Icelandic would need to be with its own kind...I think that there probably just fine with other horses. 

the only thing i could think of is a mustang is like a horse like a dog is to a wolf. But you would never really say a icelandic is like a horse like a dog is to a wolf. 

In other words....I dont see why you would need them in a herd of only icelandics.

Most of this made no scence so ignore me.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I understand what your saying Barnrat. And I agree! 

You have a good point. :wink:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Barnrat is right. They can be together will all kind of horses, but often, since the icelandic horse have one or two more gaits than other horses, the owners might be in the same stable, because they're doing the same things with their horses. They don't jump that much, but they can be really good in dressage, when they learn the difference between trot and tolt (it's more easy form them to tolt than to trot).


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

is there a way for them to learn to tolt? or become natural at it if they dont know it?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Not all icelandic horses have both tolt and pass (as we say in Norwegian, I don't know the English word for it) But they either have one of them, mostly tolt. Icelandic horses have more problems to learn to trot than to tolt, because on Iceland, the dominated part in their raising is to be able to actually tolt and not that much troting. Often when I ride, and I want to trot and she starts tolting, I have to either stop and try again, or stand in the stirups and have totally loose reins, because when they are getting their head down, they normally stops tolting. Because in tolt they have to hold their head quite high, so they can have max. benefit. 

As you can see, their head is a bit high


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

o rite ok.yeh i can see that their heads are high..nd that is good that they can live out with any breed.do they cope well being stabled at all or do you think they would just prefer to live out all year including the harsh winter times?..nd you mensioned that they arent that talented at jumping ..is that all icelandics or is it just some like all horses some are more talented then others.
xxx


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not use an icelandic for jumping, I would get a breed that can be more beneficial...for example....TB, WB, even a QH. 

An Icelandic I would use more for showing or something.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

In the winter time they are getting lots of hair, so often it will be to hot for them inside a stable. They can perfectly live outside in -25 C. so very few lives inside. About the jumping. The icelandic horse as a breed are very heavy. They aren't that kittenich! So if you want a real jumping horse, I would prefer to take another breed. But to jump as a hobby, they are excellent!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

o ok.so if i just wanted to do some fun competing then they would be good.and that is great that they dont have to be stabled.Erm because they get so much hair in the winter times,do you think they can be clipped,say a blanket clip or something if it is in heavy work,so it is working quite hard and getting sweaty?
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes of course you can cut their hair. It all depens upon the country you live in. If the winter times is quite hot, they don't need that much hair, but if it is cold, they need it, or some kind of clothes (what do you call it in English?) So if you want to ride quite hard, so your horse will be sweat, they can be really sick if they have lots of hair, so then I would cut it down. 

Another thing, if you live in a warm country they don't produce that much hair - they are getting it after the climate, very often.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

ooo ok then.that makes sence.well the weather in england is a bit weird.it can go from a really hot sunny day(like today)to a really cold day.
so if i clipped my pony i could put a rug on them(a rug is what we put on the horses to keep them warm).
now for my firsdt icelandic what age should i go for.because i know they mature more slower then other breeds.so what age do you think i should have for a sensible,knows all the basics,can teach me things?
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

It all depends on what you can, and if you want to learn to tolt. All icelandic horses have tolt in their nature, so that won't be a problem, but you should know how to recognize the tolt, but that's not a problem either. You will do just fine, but age... hmm.. They are not totally grown up before they reach the five, six age, some horses even more, so keep that in mind if you buy one. But eight, nine, ten or more would be fine. [/img]


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol ok that sounds good..o by the way.when i went cross country on monday there was this girl with a little icelandic mare..it looked really good.first time i seen one face to face!!
it was amazing at XC...so is there anythink else i need to know abouth them then?
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

No not really. They are quite similar to all other horses. But one thing, often, if you buy a horse from Iceland, you really should use lots of time to build up its muscels. In Iceland they ride them in as fast as possible, so they usually don't have that much of the muscels when they come...


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol..when you say they ride them in fast what do you mean?do you mean they break them in quickly or when they come in from being out at wild they quickly bring them in and sell them on???
xxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha... I mean break them in...  They don't usually use more than two, three months, and that's it


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

ooooooo i get you now..heheh soz lol.o ok i get it.so why do they break them in quickly..just so they can get rid of them quicker of the land???
xxxx


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really know why.... but I think the tradition works like that. Not all icelandic horses are breaking in that fast of course.... but nearly all of them...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

You guys might find PMing each other more convenient. It eliminates cross talk and makes things easier. :wink:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you mean? PMing? What's that?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Hanna,  

If you look at the top of the page there is a message section. You can send personal messages to anyone on this site, quite a few of the members, including myself do this, when we want to have a chat. It saves posting on threads, and will only be read by the person you have sent it to.  

Hope this helps. :wink:


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol hello..yeh we could do that i guess..but i dnt mind if anyone interfears..if they have anythink they want to add then they are welcome..i want to know as much as possible on these wicked ponies!!
xxmicaxx


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

xmxixcxax said:


> lol hello..yeh we could do that i guess..but i dnt mind if anyone interfears..if they have anythink they want to add then they are welcome..i want to know as much as possible on these wicked ponies!!
> xxmicaxx


Yes, but it takes on a lot of posting space.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

barnrat said:


> I would not use an icelandic for jumping, I would get a breed that can be more beneficial...for example....TB, WB, even a QH.
> 
> An Icelandic I would use more for showing or something.


Icelandics can be very successful at jumping. They are usually not gotten for that purpose, but can do very well. I have some friends that jump their Icelandics.


----------

